# syncro signets safari via ipod touch



## rez (30 Mars 2008)

Salut à tous,
Bah voilà mes signets safari ne se mettent pas sur mon ipod touch !
le bouton "synchroniser les signets de safari" est bien évidement coché dans les infos lorsque l'on connecte popod, j'ai même réinitialiser l'ipod et tout recopier mais en vain
Par contre j'ai essayer de cocher le bouton "signets" dans avancé mais ça ne marche pas non plus et une fois que je clique sur "sychroniser" ou appliquer et bien ce dernier se décoche tout seul... bizarre non ?


----------



## rez (7 Avril 2008)

Bon, personne peut m'aider ?
Ca marche toujours pas chez moi...


----------



## rez (21 Avril 2008)

Merci a tous pour vos réponses !!!
Non je plaisante, personne ne risquait de trouver, le probleme à été résolu via la derniere mise à jour de Safari (3.1.1) 

a +


----------



## Gwen (21 Avril 2008)

Bon, ben c'est bon à savoir.

Merci pour le retour d'info par contre


----------

